# COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING - POWERLIFTING - ATHLETICS & SPORTS > COLLEGIATE & PROFESSIONAL SPORTS >  Football player supplements

## nikefootball93

I am in need of a supplement/ supplements that will give me weight as well as strength gains. I am 6ft weigh 155 bench 200 and squat 280. Also Need a product that will keep the gains or most of it during the season. Another thing im looking for is a product that will help my legs build up alot in the calve and thigh area. 

I am on the skinny side have a fast metabolism it is very hard to gain weight. Need something that will help me to gain:

weight/sizespeed/agilitystrength

reply asap

----------


## Nooomoto

What is your diet and training like ? At 6' and only 155...I'm sure there is room for improvement without turning to supplements. Be specific please.

----------


## nikefootball93

honestly my eating habits are outrageous i eat alot and its not mcdonalds and fast food. I usualy eat 4 full meals a day. 

I am just naturally skinny i was thinking bout taking tbol and anavar .

Do you think that these would fulfill my needs?

----------


## nikefootball93

honestly my eating habits are outrageous i eat alot and its not mcdonalds and fast food. I usualy eat 4 full meals a day. 

I am just naturally skinny i was thinking bout taking tbol and anavar .

Do you think that these would fulfill my needs?

----------


## Monster87

Everyone here is gonna tell you the same thing, which is not to take steroids . At 6' 155 you can still build a lot of natural muscle, despite what you think about your metabolism. 4 full meals a day isn't enough, to truly bulk you should be eating 7-8 meals a day. Just work on improving your diet and workout regimen and you'll get there.
These threads will help you get started:
http://forums.steroid.com/showthread.php?t=167282
http://forums.steroid.com/showthread.php?t=113010

----------


## Nooomoto

> honestly my eating habits are outrageous i eat alot and its not mcdonalds and fast food. I usualy eat 4 full meals a day. 
> 
> I am just naturally skinny i was thinking bout taking tbol and anavar .
> 
> Do you think that these would fulfill my needs?


So you pretty much just ignored my questions about your diet and training, and brought up the subject of AAS. This sounds to me like you are looking for a quick fix. I'll tell you this...without your diet and training in check, steroids will only be a temporary solution to your problems, and then will create nothing but more and more serious problems for you. 

You need to get your training in check, whatever you're doing is garbage. I bench more than you squat...for reps (with bursitis and tendinitis in both shoulders). I'm not sure how old you are, but I'm betting you're younger than 25, which means don't even consider AAS as it's going to wreck your body's natural ability to produce testosterone . There is plenty of non-steroid related information here, do some research.

I don't mean to sound like a dick...but this is why people have such a problem with AAS. Kids who have absolutely no idea what they are doing buy some from a greedy local dealer and jump on thinking it's going make them the town's next sports hero. These kids **** themselves up...then end up on some news program talking about "I didn't know, and now I have tits and my liver hurts"...then everyone starts moaning and groaning..."LOOK HOW BAD STEROIDS ARE, THEY HURT THIS POOR INNOCENT CHILD!", no one holding the idiot kid responsible for his own actions. It's much easier to blame the steroid boogie-man.

----------


## MegatronZ06

Try adding a gallon of milk a day to your diet...that will put some mass on you.

----------


## johnCash

how old are you? you sound young and only weigh 155 lbs and play football? real football not soocer?

----------

